# Ezekiel Bread



## txjames (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone ever try Ezekiel bread?  I guess it's made with sprouted grains.  The nutritional info looked good, but I'm wondering what it tastes like.  The health food store nearby has all different types, and it's reasonably priced.


----------



## paphieta (Jul 12, 2004)

I eat ezekiel bread. It is very graining and dense. I usually make my sandwiches and then put them in a sandwich maker that grills it. Taste a lot better and not as dense when it is warm and toasty.


----------



## TGame (Jul 12, 2004)

I use ezekiel bread, I don't really see any difference between any other bread, besides them being better for you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 12, 2004)

IMO Ezekiel bread tastes nasty.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 13, 2004)

My favourite. I like a hearty bread with real flavour. The wraps are very good (in my opinion) as well.


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

Ezekiel tastes just like cake! especially when you make a protein french toast with it


----------



## TGame (Jul 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Ezekiel tastes just like cake! especially when you make a protein french toast with it



French toast protein style sounds good, is there a recipe around?


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

*Use Ezekiel bread  *  

Diet French Toast Bites

2 slices of whole-wheat bread
1/4 cup of Egg Beaters or other liquid egg substitute
3 Tablespoons of Fat-Free Milk
1/4 teaspoons of vanilla extract
1 pinch cinnamon or nutmeg
1 pinch salt (optional) 
Cut each slice of bread into 4 squares. You can leave or remove the crust. 
In a large shallow bowl, mix together the egg substitute, milk, vanilla, cinnamon, and, if you want, the salt.

Prepare a large skillet on a heat just above medium with no-fat cooking spray.

Add all the bread pieces to the "egg" mixture bowl and gently scoot them around with your fingers -- flipping each piece so both sides are drenched and all the mixture is absorbed.

Start cooking the bread pieces in the skillet a batch (as many pieces as you can fit in the skillet) at a time. Brown each slice for about 3 or 4 minutes. Give the skillet another thin spray of cooking oil between each batch.


----------



## TGame (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

I just bought Ezekiel bread and english muffins tonight.  I've never had it before so I hope they taste good.


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

What kind Ezekiel bread did you get? 
I like the green bag (sesame) and the orange/red bag 

if you like it.. I know you'll like their tortillas


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

I got the sourdough


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

never tried the sourdough..let me know how it taste
organic muffins you got?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah, they are the Ezekiel Cinnamin Raisin English Muffins.  I got them at Sprouts.  I know there is a Sprouts near you.


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

yes, sprouts is like 2 miles from my house  
I love sprouts.. cheap fruits and veggies


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

Its my favorite store.  I can get the best deals there.  I got shrimp for $2.99 a pound there tonight and its deviened and peeled


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

their x-tra lean gorund beef sometimes $1.97 Lb


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

I know, I got x lean ground sirloin tonight for $2.99 lb, can't complain about that


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

Have you heard of Henry's? they just have it in California and they opened the first store in paradise valley


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.wildoats.com/app/cda/oat_cda.html?pt=HenrysHome


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 16, 2004)

Yup it's Wild Oats everywhere else, but Henry's in SoCal. Lots of fresh fruit and veggies.


----------



## sara (Jul 16, 2004)

there is Henry's in Sandiego 
the new Hernry's in AZ used to be Wild oats and they closed Wild Oats and replaced it with Herny's


----------



## Determination (Jul 17, 2004)

I saw this bread at a local co-op. I was thinking of buying it I run out of my batch of arnold's natural whole wheat. The religious stuff kinda turned me off from it a little bit, but I want to try something new for bread and they seem to have a good variety of healthy kinds. 

This store also had "Spelt" bread and bagels...I liked that store, too bad most of the stuff is ridiculously expensive..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2004)

OMG these Ezekiel Cinnamin Raisin English Muffins are so good.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> there is Henry's in Sandiego
> the new Hernry's in AZ used to be Wild oats and they closed Wild Oats and replaced it with Herny's


i just got back from henry's got some brown rice 3 lbs/$1 and some flaxseed bread


----------



## txjames (Jul 19, 2004)

I tried Sara's diet french toast bites.  They were excellent.  I put a little Cozy Cottage syrup (sweetened with Splenda) on them.  I also tried the regular and cinnamon raisin Ezekiel breads.  They're both good.  I think the regular Ezekiel bread tastes like a lot of heavy 100% whole wheat breads.


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

txjames said:
			
		

> I tried Sara's diet french toast bites.  They were excellent.  I put a little Cozy Cottage syrup (sweetened with Splenda) on them.  I also tried the regular and cinnamon raisin Ezekiel breads.  They're both good.  I think the regular Ezekiel bread tastes like a lot of heavy 100% whole wheat breads.



I'm glad you like it! 
I can't wait to have ezikiel bread with PB (power PB)


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> i just got back from henry's got some brown rice 3 lbs/$1 and some flaxseed bread


Henry's got Rolled Oats  on sale too! 
I don't know if Rolled oats the same as the other oats that we use here


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 19, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Henry's got Rolled Oats  on sale too!
> I don't know if Rolled oats the same as the other oats that we use here


yeah they have both the regular and the quick rolled oats, i would have got some but i was pretty set oats for awhile, i like the flax seed bread, it has a nice buttery taste when toasted, i use em for my turkey burgers


----------



## sara (Jul 19, 2004)

they have some nice muffins too!


----------

